# Just my little swirlies...



## sunflwrgrl7 (Nov 9, 2007)

It's midnight, and I just popped some soaps out of the mold and I think I FINALLY got both the right amount of lavender EO AND a pretty swirl, at the same time!  Pardon my absurd excitement, but after so much frustration over the past week, any little success just makes my day!!  Plus it's midnight...  really, I'm going to bed now...


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 9, 2007)

wow those are pretty!  good job


----------



## edco76 (Nov 9, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you guys!   It's funny, I'm sooooo insecure about how my soaps look because now I feel like I should have gotten different molds, and I keep asking my hubby questions like:
Me: "I want to show you my soap." (A citrus soap I was pleased with)
Him: "Nice." (after looking at it hands it back)
Me: "Do you think it's pretty?"
Him: "No, not really."
Me: "Is it the color?"
Him: "No."
Me: "Is it the mold/shape?"
Him: "Yeah."
Me: "It would look pretty if it had a little design on it?"
Him: "Probably."
Me: "Does the plain shape make it ugly?"
Him: "No."
Me: "Just not pretty?"
Him: "Yep."
Me: "Do you think people will buy it still or do you think the plainness will keep them from buying?"
Him: (falling asleep) "No."
Me: "No, people won't buy them or no, people will buy them?"
Him: "Hrmm?" (really falling asleep)
Me: ""No, people won't buy them or no, people will buy them?"
Him: "What was the original question again?"

Needless to say, hubby is not exactly the best focus group for testing my products, LOL!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 9, 2007)

WOW are we married to the same guy?????  :shock:


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Nov 9, 2007)

LOL!  Or maybe they are long lost twins!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 9, 2007)

sunflwrgrl7 said:
			
		

> LOL!  Or maybe they are long lost twins!



I think we must be triplets!  

Nice soap BTW.

Irena


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 29, 2007)

sunflwrgrl7 said:
			
		

> Thank you guys!   It's funny, I'm sooooo insecure about how my soaps look because now I feel like I should have gotten different molds, and I keep asking my hubby questions like:
> Me: "I want to show you my soap." (A citrus soap I was pleased with)
> Him: "Nice." (after looking at it hands it back)
> Me: "Do you think it's pretty?"
> ...




   That could be my hubby too!

Love the soaps, good job! I have yet to master 'real' swirls in my M&P soap...


----------



## Neil (Dec 4, 2007)

The humor is very good. Thanks.
That's very Funny.



BTW: I think that soap looks very nice. Im getting ready to try almost the same thing, Lavender with swirl using crushed flower pedals.. Man that just doesnt sound very manly... If it comes out as great looking as yours and pleases my wife I'll be very well pleased.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 4, 2007)

If you look at sites like etsy, simple shaped soaps sell a HECk of a lot better than shapes. Think about it, everyone can relate to an oval, only a small % of the population would want a dog, angel, etc.  It is real hit or miss with shapes, IMHO.

Another thing to think about is that the concave spots on soap harbor bacteria. My 4th grader is working on her science project & we came across the study proving that soap with their name imprinted on it harbored excssive bacteria in the concave *stamped* area.


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 5, 2007)

!!!!! Really Tab!

How about if you have a mold that makes the letters / design stand out from the soap?


----------

